# I want girl friends



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

There are a few situations in my life that still make my sa flare up. What does it the worst is being around women. I want to get to know them so bad, but I'm too afraid to try because I might come off as desperate. Which I am. I also avoid relationships because I know my desperation might keep me in a crappy relationship again.

There are so many women on here that think they are ugly inside and out. I think there are a bunch of beautiful women on here, and most I haven't even seen pictures of. I read posts, and they're just filled with vibrance and personality and I want to get to know some.

I think I have a lot of good qualities that women would like. I just don't know how to get them to see those parts of me. I just need some women to talk.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

hm...well you can pm if you want to chat online.


----------

